# Landline to Mobile costs



## podgerodge (13 Aug 2005)

Was just about to make a mobile call from my Eircom landline and decided to check their rates to mobiles:

Vodafone (087) Mobile Phones Daytime 23.07c 
 Evening 19.46c 
 Weekend 11.57c 

O2 (086) Mobile Phones Daytime 23.07c 
 Evening 17.66c 
 Weekend 13.95c 

Meteor (085) Mobile Phones Daytime 29.19c 
 Evening 19.46c 
 Weekend 15.23c 

So ringing Vodafone is cheaper than O2 at the weekend, but dearer during the evenings  and Meteor is a total ripoff!
Even telestunt is not worth using off-peak at the weekend (15 cent a min)

Anyone know why Eircom discriminates between different mobile networks at different times - I can understand why the mobile operators do.  

Even more strange now I suppose, is that Meteor are the most expensive when I believe Eircom are purchasing them?


----------



## onekeano (14 Aug 2005)

Is it just coincidence that Vodafone and O2 have exactly the same (to the 2nd decimal place) rates during the day or could this be called a cartel?

Roy


----------

